# Android auto and audible issues



## jamesbennett360 (11 mo ago)

I have a 2018 Cruze and I use android auto all the time. I have a very long commute and use audible to listen to audio books over 12 hours a week. My problem is that when I have android auto running a d listening to a book, the audio will skip only when there is a male speaker. Anybody see anything similar or have any ideas?


----------

